# Nth Tas. 12/8



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

I headed out to a local lake (four springs) yesterday morning in the hope of adding to my trout tally for the season. It was a still and foggy morning so perfect for yakking but unfortunately I left my run a bit late and the fog had burned away by the time I arrived. Also it was probably a bit calm and sunny for good fishing. I spent a few hours trolling and casting (no wind so I couldn'y really drift spin) for absolutely nothing and only one other fisher I saw (there were quite a few) had even had a touch and that from a very small fish first thing in the morning.
Ultimately i cut my losses and headed to a stream just down the road from my work (I had to work in the arvo). This stream is very low at present (ankle deep) since we haven't had rain for some time and was as clear as I've ever seen it with very spooky fish but after many wayward casts and spooked fish I finally scored, picking up 3 brownies.
Cheers
col.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Nice trouting Wrasseman


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

That's a nice trout! I'm interested, what lure were you using? It looks like a metal wobbler?


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

Yeah just a little spoon, does the job and bounces off rocks. 
Col.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice brownie points for effort Col and cutting ya losses at Four Springs to try elsewhere. Trout markings (especially the browns really come up first rate in ya pics). Is Four Springs known as a rainbow water, or a bit of a mixed fishery?


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

Poddy - four springs is very much a mixed trout fishery, browns and rainbows though no brokkies (unlike its neighbour brushy laggon) there also may be salmon though not officially (I've heard stories of an IFS stuff up where they accidentally put them in four springs instead of brushy last year - oops).

Gatesy - The rod is a heartland tournament trout rod DAI HLT 492 ULF, its a 4'9" 1-6lb rod rated for casting weights 1/32-1/4oz. With those specs. I had to have it and I love it. Don't think its available locally though (I bought it on the net after I looked through a US Daiwa catalog in my local tackle shop).
Cheers
Col.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice one Col, good to see some action on the Tassie scene. 8)


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Col,

Wish I had a river like that down the road from my work. Well maybe not 'cause I might not ever get to work.


----------

